# Crows with 17 HMR



## Vernon.Miller (Apr 25, 2007)

Reading through the ND regs, it is acceptable to take crows with a "air rifle, an air pistol, or a 22 caliber rimfire firearm" . The 22 mag is a rim fire cartridge with a 30gr at 2200 fps. I am wondering if it would be acceptable to shoot crows with a 17 HMR which is a rimfire, 17gr at 2500 fps.

Think there would be any legal issues with this? the law doesnt expressly call out anything but a 22 rimfire.

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/te ... .3&idno=50


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I would assume so, but they dont say a .22 rimfire is the maximum or the minimum, it would be best to call the game warden and ask. Since technically as it reads, .22 is the only rimfire allowed.


----------

